# Where are fox squirrels located



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

Where r they located
r there any in pa- if so wat area
wat tempatures do they like
north sout east or west i dono just any info on them


----------



## Sweetnutts (Mar 6, 2007)

Just a minor idea of a place to look would be in the trees.

Pick a calm spot with little wind. Kick away all the dead leaves in a 4 foot by 4 foot area. Sit in that spot, preferably leaning against a tree for about an hour. The removal of the leaves will allow you to move stealthy, and its also a great natural cover scent. If you don't see anything in 1 hour, you aren't and its time to find another spot.

Look for Oak trees, and for other food sources with a clearing to make shots. There is no need to just sit in heavy blanketed woods if you can't shoot at anything.

Make sure your weapon is dialed in to shoot a fly at thirty yards out. If you can't do that you can't score a head shot and it aint worth shooting at if you aren't going to one shot one kill.

Hope that helps.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Down here in the south we have southern Fox squirrels. They are nearly as big as house cats and come in several colors...Black, grey, silver,red,,,,,,,some may be combo...black/grey head.....I have a huge black one mounted. They tend to be in more open habitat like managed pine stands.......I grew up in MO.....The fox squirrels up there tended to be on the edge of the woods and liked corn fields


----------

